# Viper 5901 remote start help please!



## tutty133 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am installing a Viper 5901 in my 2000 ford f350 super duty diesel and having trouble with the remote start not working. I have the wiring diagrams from both the12volt.com and bulldog security but still cant figure out where the wires go for the H3 harness, Please help!

H3/1 ignition 1 input/output
H3/2 (87) flex relay input (30A fused)
H3/3 accessory output
H3/4 starter output (car side of the starter kill)
H3/5 starter input (key side of the starter kill)
H3/6 ignition 1 input (30A fused)
H3/7 (30) flex relay output
H3/8 (87a) flex relay input
H3/9 accessory/starter relay input (30a fused)
H3/10 no connection


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tutty133 said:


> I am installing a Viper 5901 in my 2000 ford f350 super duty diesel and having trouble with the remote start not working. I have the wiring diagrams from both the12volt.com and bulldog security but still cant figure out where the wires go for the H3 harness, Please help!
> 
> H3/1 ignition 1 input/output
> H3/2 (87) flex relay input (30A fused)
> ...


H3/1 go to ignition of the truck
H3/2 not sure
H3/3 to the wire that shows power when your heat/AC unit is on(dont show power when off).
H3/4 if you cut the starter wire(for "Starter kill") this wire will go to the starter side of the wire.
H3/5 self explanatory key side of the cut starter wire.
H3/6 this goes to an ignition wire also, if the truck has more than one hook this and H3/1 to different wires.
H3/7 wont be used unless needed-like for a third ignition
H3/8 Not used unless needed
H3/9 Accessory wire of the truck, you should have more than one.

Need more or more clarification let me know, if you do post more of the manual for me so I can help you better. If you can post the wire colors for each wire in the harness it would help Example H3/1 is pink right? You do know you have to set the brain for a diesel so to let the glow plugs lite up first before it tries to start?


----------

